# Hoover Dam VS Connealy Consensus 7229



## MWRR

I have narrowed my choices for AI bulls to either Hoover Dam or Connealy Consensus 7229. No heifers to breed so I think the birth weight is quite acceptable for both bulls. Both seem to have good dispostions and carcass epds. My cows are mostly purebred Limousin. I usually sell my calves before a year old. Have any of you used these bulls and what did you like or dislike about their calves. I should also mention that I intend to keep heifers back out of this crop and sell my older cows and any others that are in need of being culled for various reasons (herd improvement). Which do you think would cross with my Limi's the best. TIA.


----------



## Markwright

*Use*

New Design 878.

( then u don't have to reinvent the wheel so to speak )



MWRR said:


> I have narrowed my choices for AI bulls to either Hoover Dam or Connealy Consensus 7229. No heifers to breed so I think the birth weight is quite acceptable for both bulls. Both seem to have good dispostions and carcass epds. My cows are mostly purebred Limousin. I usually sell my calves before a year old. Have any of you used these bulls and what did you like or dislike about their calves. I should also mention that I intend to keep heifers back out of this crop and sell my older cows and any others that are in need of being culled for various reasons (herd improvement). Which do you think would cross with my Limi's the best. TIA.


----------



## DoubleR

I have heard good things on both those Bulls from local guys who have used him. Haven't personally used them here yet. We use more of the older more proven Bulls here. Very rarely use the "new" boys. Want to see true offspring size etc for myself first.


----------



## RanchWife

Connealy all the way. Calves will sell better as soon as a buyer hears the Connealy name. Then again, I might be biased being from the good Ol home state of Connealy Angus. But from my experience, calves sired by Conneally Bulls sell better. Wish I could afford some Connealy!


www.calving2014.wordpress.com


----------

